# 4x2x2 juvenile terrarium



## Keef (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's my 4x2x2 for the red tegu juvenile im getting on sunday, im going to add more substrate and try to find room for a humidbox as well. Im using plantation soil and coco chips for the substrate. The temps are 105-110f on the basking spot (using solar raptor 100w mvb) and around 75-80f on the cooler side. The humidity is around 70%. Please comment and give tips!


----------

